# Cell phones vs. The Bible



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

*Cell Phone vs. Bible

I wonder what would happen if we treated our Bible like we treat our cell phones.

What if we carried it around in our purses or pockets 
What if we turned back to go get it if we forgot it 
What if we flipped through it several times a day 
What if we used it to receive messages from the text 
What if we treated it like we couldn't live without it 
What if we gave it to kids as gifts 
What if we used it as we traveled 
What if we used it in case of an emergency 
What if we upgraded it to get the latest version

I was thinking on my way home, got touch by the spirit, so I wrote this so you can hear it. Its just something to think about

Something to make you say hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, and where is my Bible?

Anonymous 
*


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh, that's SUPER!

I've gotta get me a new "stash" of gospel tracts and Book of Johns.

I keep thinking when I go through a drive-thru I could hand the cashier a tract with the money, or as I say goodbye. You can leave them on the table at restraurants with a GENEROUS tip for the waitress. Anywhere you come into contact with people usually is a good place to give out tracts or Gospels of John. The Gospel of John is so handy to carry around in your purse or wallet. But you need to keep a stack of them in your glove compartment so you can give away your personal copy at any time.

Sometimes on trips, I'll read the Bible out loud while Larry is driving. That's good for both of us. And years ago when I was young, a girlfriend and I would walk and read the Bible out loud as we took our walk. Such a good use of time.

Thank you so much for this post, Trudy! It's been a great reminder to me.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks, girlfriend for that reminder!

Welcome back and settle in. We'd love to have you posting with us over here.


----------



## scottrboat (Dec 21, 2005)

Great post, what church do you go to??? Do you live off of South st?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Boy that'll hit you right between the eyes. It did me.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Yes that is really something to think about....


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

very humbly i am sharing this, by the Grace of God, i always have my(sword) bible and bibles with me to hand out to others.. TO HIS glory....not mine..Trudy, that was awesome, i really can't wait to see you and Jerry.What a fellowship, when we all get together.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Very Good Point!!!!! Thanx


----------



## MrsPurpleReign (Jun 17, 2006)

That was so awesome. Trudy, glad to have you home....


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

thanks everyone, it was a big wake up call for me too. it is so great to be back home here in alvin, and back "home" here on 2cool. it was a VERY stressfull 6 weeks getting moved, and living with certain family members. i did A LOT OF PRAYING! one night i was wound up so tight, the family was squabling over this and that (just stuff in my oppinion), i was so uneasy that i reached over and held my Bible close to me, fell asleep, and woke up with a new attitude, which i needed. kinda hated to see my Bible had landed on the floor during the night sometime, but i know one thing......it gave me great comfort when i needed it.

God is always there, when you let him.
i have miss you all, and cant wait to see you!!!

trudy


----------

